# Santa fe River near Gainseville



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Any of you UF Alumni or people familiar with the area ever fish the Santa Fe river?? Im looking for a place to go fishing around the campus between classes so any info would be great

Thanks:letsdrink


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

Diving in the Sante Fe is great...lots of artifacts from prehistoric shark's teeth, to indian pottery & 

arrowheads...the water is realitivley clear & there are quite a few deep spots allalong it...As for fishing, I've caught a few redbellies, 

stumpknockers (in the small fingers around the cypress trees), I've have seen a few bass caught in there also, & there are also quite a few 

catfish there....But then again We mostly dove it. As for places to put in or fish from the bank, I'm not too sure on that...hope this helps

somewhat...

Tight Lines & Full Coolers


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Email Capt. Ken.

He should have some good info for you.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Defiantly fish Lakes Orangeand Lochloosa.

I'm pretty sure that UF has a bass club that competes at the collegiate level.

JP


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Newnans Lakeand Lake Santa Fe are good although Newnans is closer to UF. I used to kayak fish in the Santa Fe river and catch bream and small bass. Depending on water levels, Orange and Lochloosa are good too. Try the Ocklawaha and Silver riversaround Ocala as well.

Might want to check in with the guys at the Tackle Box for local reports.


----------

